# CD Brenn "Automat"



## ertyes (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Pentium 166 Rechner, mit 64MB Arbeitsspeicher, einem 32x CD-Rom Laufwerk und einem 8x CD-Brenner sowie Diskettenlaufwerk und einer Festplatte. Ich wollte mir aus dem Rechner einen CD-Kopierer basteln. Nach dem Prinzip in das CD-Rom die Quell CD und in  den Brenner einen Rohling und dann in der Konsole nur noch start drücken. Als Ergebnis stellte ich mir einen 1 zu 1 kopie der CD vor. Mit welcher Distribution, und welchen anderen Programmen lässt sich soetwas machen?

Max Andre


----------



## hulmel (22. Dezember 2003)

Die Programme "readcd" und "cdrecord" sollten bei jeder Distrbution dabei sein.


----------

